# Car News -FORD INTRODUCES FOCUS RS EDITION TO DELIVER EVEN MORE FUN



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•New Ford Focus RS Edition delivers enhanced driving experience with mechanical Quaife limited-slip differential; available to order now from £35,795.
•Exclusive pack delivers unique styling, including matte black roof and black mirrors for Nitrous Blue exterior, two-tone seat Recaro shell seats and carbon-fibre trim.









•Focus RS Option Pack developed by award-winning Ford Performance team, now led in Europe by Leo Roeks in the newly created position of Ford Performance Director








BRENTWOOD, Essex, September 14, 2017 - The new Ford Focus RS Edition, which features a mechanical Quaife limited-slip differential (LSD), is now available to order from £35,795, providing even more traction and driving appeal for performance driving enthusiasts.









The Focus RS Edition features unique styling, including signature Nitrous Blue paint with striking black exterior details, a two-tone seat execution and carbon-fibre trim.

"Our new Focus RS Edition represents accessible performance at its finest," said Leo Roeks, Ford Performance Director, Europe. "Improving on the class-leading driving dynamics of the Focus RS was no small task - but our Ford Performance engineers have delivered a drivetrain capable of wringing every drop of performance from the 350PS EcoBoost engine."

A tight grip on performance

The Focus RS Edition has been developed by Ford Performance engineers and evaluated at locations across the globe to further enhance the high-performance hatchback's class-leading traction and responsiveness using a Quaife LSD for the front axle.

The mechanical LSD limits the engine torque delivered to a wheel that has reduced traction on the road surface, and redistributes torque to the wheel with more traction to counteract the wheelspin that can hamper acceleration and stability.

By controlling the torque delivered to each front wheel, the Focus RS Edition's Quaife LSD enables drivers to exploit the 350PS delivered by its 2.3-litre EcoBoost engine in high-performance driving situations even more, and seamlessly integrates with Focus RS driving technologies delivered as standard, including:
•Ford Performance All Wheel Drive, which varies the front-to-rear torque distribution to suit the current driving situation - monitoring inputs from vehicle sensors 100 times per second and sending a maximum of 70 per cent of the drive torque to the rear axle
•Dynamic Torque Vectoring - which uses electronically-controlled clutch packs on the rear axle to send up to 100 per cent of the available torque to either rear wheel, and can switch drive from one side to the other in as little as 0.06sec
•Torque Vectoring Control (TVC) - which automatically applies small amounts of brake force to limit wheelspin at the front axle

"For hardcore driving enthusiasts, the additional mechanical grip offered by the Quaife LSD will make it even easier to carry speed through a corner on the track, and maximise acceleration on the way out. The new setup also delivers greater mechanical stability and control when braking hard, and will help drivers set the car up for power-slides using Drift Mode," Roeks said. "The Focus RS Edition takes our 'fun to drive' philosophy to a new level for an everyday road car."

The Focus RS Edition delivers drive modes that include the industry-first Drift Mode for controlled oversteer drifts under circuit conditions and Launch Control for ultimate performance off the start-line - accelerating from 0-62mph in just 4.7sec.

Unique design

The Focus RS Edition delivers unique details for the signature Nitrous Blue exterior, including matte black roof and mirror caps. The rear roof spoiler also features a matte black finish, with blue RS logos on the spoiler side wings.

Other standard equipment includes:
•Black cast 19-inch alloy wheels with RS centre caps
•Brembo four-piston monoblock callipers finished in distinctive RS blue with a Brembo logo
•Recaro shell seats with exclusive Nitrous Blue leather applications
•Carbon fibre interior trim parts (auxiliary dials bezel, door handles and handbrake lever)
•Privacy glass
•Rear parking sensors
•Electric folding mirrors
•Cruise control with speed limiter
•Ford KeyFree system
•Heated steering wheel
•Active City Stop


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Anyone know what's the economy like on these? Not that you buy a hooligan like that, to do 40mpg.
I'm no ford lover but I do like these.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Limited to 500 cars, mpg mid 20s seems to be common.

Get yourself on the focus RS forums before you commit.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Did the previous RS's not have LSD then?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Let's hope they've fixed there engine problems


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Did the previous RS's not have LSD then?


Nope!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Philb1965 said:


> Nope!


Surprised at that. Even my 15 year old Honda had helical LSD from the factory.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

They have some electronic diff trickery but the edition has a quaife mechanical one.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Let's hope they've fixed there engine problems


Tell me more.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

alfajim said:


> Tell me more.


Some of the engines go pop. No one is sure why yet, including Ford by the looks of it. Seems to be some sort of manufacturing fault

If you want one,buy one, just might be worth getting the 5 year warranty


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

There's a fault with a part of the block which needs strengthening as the wall is too thin so cracks which leads to water leaks and poor running and irrc there prone to cracking pistons as well

This pic is of a mk3 rs block and was from devil developments who have changed a fair few piston and rod sets in mk3 RS









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Allegedly press cars had the LSD fitted.

They have suffered lots of issues. The main Focus RS forum like to hide issues and you have to join and pay up to see the problem threads. Scan the forum as a perspective buyer and all is rosy. I don't know any other forum like it. 

The other issue is they are slow. They don't feel or perform anywhere close to 345bhp.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've bailed out of buying one because of the uncertainty which is a shame as I think it's a great car. No one knows the true extent of the problem which doesn't help. I test drove a 17 plate and it was pretty rapid, definitely not a slow car despite how much it weighs. Some of the 2016 cars weren't making their power until a sw update was done I think.

If there is some sort of confirmation of what the problem is and a definite fix in the next few weeks I'd probably buy one but I can't see it happening. Not so sadly it's going to be the M2 for me.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not sure welding a bit of tin on top of a major engine component constitutes a long term repair to be honest but the car looks great.

I thought the later RS were 4 wheel drive, why the limited slip diff in the front?


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

ollienoclue said:


> I'm not sure welding a bit of tin on top of a major engine component constitutes a long term repair to be honest but the car looks great.
> 
> I thought the later RS were 4 wheel drive, why the limited slip diff in the front?


4WD cars can use LSDs as well


----------

